# Qualifications for Comm Research Operator



## God56 (28 Dec 2007)

I'm still in school doing the reserves thing I've got BMQ, SQ, QL3, and driver wheeled under my belt. Now I want to go into Comm Research Operator. Right Now I'm going to apply for the Cyberspace security course at Georgian college. While I'm apply, I just want to know is there any other courses, programs, or other that I should look into, that would further help me get into this trade.


----------



## Franko (28 Dec 2007)

Go into the nearest recruiting center. They'll know.

Regards


----------



## 291er (8 Jan 2008)

Any crse is a good crse, just don't expect to use it right away in the trade.  As far as getting into the trade - shouldn't be a problem, just be patient.  Once you get in the trade and get all qualified, then you can look into specializing, etc.  Good luck


----------



## God56 (14 Jan 2008)

Is there any trade, that is reserve, which would be a better prerequisite then infantry or are they all looked at the same.


----------



## 291er (14 Jan 2008)

Well I was reserve infantry beforehand and I turned out just fine 

I suppose anything Sigs related wouldn't hurt - failing that - possibly Int Op


----------



## NCRCrow (14 Jan 2008)

Math 1030

If you do this course , you will be golden

Ask at your local college or university


----------



## 291er (14 Jan 2008)

Good call Crow - I didn't think of that!  That'll definitely get you ahead of the game though - that's for sure.  I forgot that the math pack is part of the 3's now.


----------



## God56 (14 Jan 2008)

thanks that'll help me I'll look into this math course. What kind of math is it like crazy calculus stuff


----------



## 291er (14 Jan 2008)

The math package on the QL3 is everything from simple arithmetic to power in, power out - that sort of stuff.  It goes from very basic to advanced.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (14 Jan 2008)

Mavis beacon typing program is nice to look at as well.Morse code is nice to know too,make up some flash cards.


----------



## 291er (14 Jan 2008)

Ah Mavis Beacon - she was my girlfriend for the better portion of a year - that is to say - I spent a lot of nights with her


----------



## boehm (14 Jan 2008)

God56 said:
			
		

> Is there any trade, that is reserve, which would be a better prerequisite then infantry or are they all looked at the same.



I would think Res Comm Rsch would be a good prerequisite trade. Of course you would have to live in the Kingston area to join 772 EW Sqn.


----------

